

Passing the torch. FeaturedUsers.com is for sale. - dustyreagan
http://flippa.com/auctions/95367/FeaturedUsers-com

======
smcguinness
I don't think this model has been banned. Isn't it services like ad.ly who are
paying users to tweet out ads. FeaturedUsers is a service that is like an
adwords model which allows people to advertise their Twitter account.

~~~
timdorr
That's not why he's selling:

Why Sell It?

I have a grand vision of where I believe Featured Users can go, but I'm ready
to move on and focus on other projects. I would like to see someone continue
where I left off.

Who Will You Sell It To?

Not just anybody! Like I mentioned, there are over 35+ sites in this ad
network and just as many developers (myself included). I intend to continue
using this ad network on FriendOrFollow.com after I've sold it. So, the new
owner must be just as passionate about taking over this project as I was
starting it. If you bid, please be prepared to explain to me why you would
make a good successor.

------
nroach
Something's not adding up. He's stating a net profit of about $1,000.00 a
month. Gross revenues are stated as $6,000/mo. So about $12k/yr in the owner's
pocket. Fine.

Sales price is Minimum Offer:$2,147,483,647. Unless I've gone blind, that's
Two Billion Dollars. With a "B".

I know silicon valley valuations can be optimistic but this seems like farce.

 _edit_ : Later comment to the auction states that the minimum bid is "all
messed up". You might say that :)

~~~
dustyreagan
It's an error with Flippa. The minimum bid is $10k. I've reported the problem.
:/ Great timing right?

~~~
alexk7
The minimum offer is $INT_MAX :)

------
aarongough
I'm assuming something must be wrong here: the minimum offer shows up for me
as $2,147,483,647

A website with ~$1000 monthly revenue selling for 2 billion dollars?

------
remi
I don’t understand why would someone buy something that has been recently
banned by Twitter. What am I missing?

~~~
javery
This site doesn't do in-stream twitter advertising from what I can tell so it
wouldn't be banned by Twitter.

~~~
remi
Oh, you’re right. I thought you couldn’t display ads in any application that
used the Twitter API. I guess there’s still room for advertising in any
Twitter app then.

